# Alternatives Betriebssytem für Windows-Tablet?



## Munro22983 (8. August 2018)

*Alternatives Betriebssytem für Windows-Tablet?*

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe für kleine, mobile Zwecke das ASUS Transformer Windows 10 Tablet. 
Da mir das dann doch mit Windows manchmal etwas träge und überladen vorkommt, würde mich interessieren ob darauf z.B. eine Linux Distribution installiert werden kann. Sie sollte natürlich auch Touchscreen, etc. unterstützen.

Kann da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## seahawk (8. August 2018)

*AW: Alternatives Betriebssytem für Windows-Tablet?*

Sofern ASUS keine LINUX Treiber veröffentlicht hat und ohne dass Du das genaue Modell verraten hast.  

Latest steps to install Ubuntu on the Asus T100TA | John Wells


----------



## fotoman (8. August 2018)

*AW: Alternatives Betriebssytem fÃ¼r Windows-Tablet?*

Nachden die Seite schon von 2016 ist würde ich einfach ein aktuelles Live-Linux auf USB-Stick schreiben und selber testen. Kaptutt machen kann  man in der Regel nichts, je nach USB-Stickm darf man halt die Performacne nicht mit der vergleichen, die man bei einer lokalen Installation auf eMMC/SSD erhalten kann. Zum Testen der HW-Unterstützung genügt es aber.

Da auch Windows vermutlich nicht mit 100% Skalierung laufen wird ist hier ein wichtiger Hinweis zur Bildschirmskalierung
Improving Linux HiDPI Support For Gnome, KDE, Xfce, Cinnamon And Firefox

Und genau deshalb solltest Du auch ein höchst aktuelles Linux nehmen. Ich hate das gestern (leider) mit einem Linux Mint 18.3 Xfce versucht, Offensichtlich ist die Xfce Version schon zu steinalt, jedenfalls gab es die passende Option nicht.

Und falls Du nicht schon weisst, wie Du das Tablet hardwaremäßig ausschlaten kannst, dann suche lieber vorher nach der Option. Ich hatte es nicht gemacht und musste am Ende den Akku meines Dell Venue 11 Pro 7140 im laufenden Betrieb ziehen. Dass 2018 ein Linux noch so unfähig ist, drei jahre lang den Superblock des Dateisystems zu suchen, wenn der USB-Stick mit dem Live-Dateisystem fehlt, hatte ich nicht erwartet. Die üliche Methode mit X Sekunden dn Power-Knopf zu drücken half nichts. Man muss ihn bei Dell anscheinend Minutenlang drücken (wer macht sowas?).

Und dann Linux mt Touch? M.W.n. gibt es da nichts vernünfitges/ausgereiftes, Ubuntu Touch wurde eingestellt. Die normal Mausemulation per Finger funktionierte auf meinem Dell (bis ich aus Versehen den USB-Stick gezogen habe), aber mit Touch/Gesten hat das für mich nichts zu tun. U.U. unterstützen dies einzelne Anwendungen.

Dass Du zum Booten von USB vermutlich erst einmal Secure Boot im BIOS deaktivieren musst, weisst Du vermutlich schon.

Aber was erwartest Du an Performancegeweinn? Die CPU wird durch Linux nicht schneller, wenn man Windows passend konfiguriertt verschwendet es auch keine Leistung im Hintergrund. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen PC/Laptop/Tablet erlebt, auf dem beim Wechsel von Win 10 auf Linux der Browser plötzlich schneller/flüssige bedienbar wäre, bei dem das WLan oder die SSD/SD-Card-Zugriffe schneller geworden wären. Im Gegenteil, mir hat auf mobiklen Geräten immer irgendeine Treiberoption gefehlt, die dazu geführt hat, dass Kopmponenten nicht liefen, nicht wieder korrekt aus dem Schlafzustand aufgewacht sind oder dass der Laptop für die gleidhe Aktion mehr Strom wie unter Windows benötigt hätte.

Wenn der Speicher für WIn 10 zu klein ist, dann ist er es in der Regel auch für jegliche moderne "Standard-"Distribution. Da muss man schon auf abgespeckte Distributionen wie Puppy Linux ausweichen. Ob die dann aber passende Tools für HiDPI und Touch mitbringen?


----------



## Munro22983 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Alternatives Betriebssytem fÃ¼r Windows-Tablet?*

OK. Erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort... 
Mir geht es nicht NUR um mehr Performance. Dass das Gerät durch Linux nicht schneller wird, ist mir klar


----------



## INU.ID (9. August 2018)

*AW: Alternatives Betriebssytem für Windows-Tablet?*

Da ich gerade selber ein - wenn auch ein deutlich älteres - Win-Tablet hier liegen habe: Bei der Installation von "fremden" Betriebssysteme auf Recovery-Optionen (zb. im Bootsektor/MBR) achten, sowie auch auf Recovery-Partitionen. Wenn da einmal etwas gelöscht wird, und falls es kein Recovery-Datenträger (mehr) gibt, dann wird es schnell stressig wenn man mal wieder (inkl. Treiber) Windows drauf nutzen möchte.


----------



## fotoman (9. August 2018)

*AW: Alternatives Betriebssytem für Windows-Tablet?*

Von der Erstellung eines kompletten Backup-Image vor der Installation war ich so selbstverständlich ausgegangen, dass ich es nicht erwähneneswert gefunden habe. Ich mache sowas auf jedem meiner Gerääte spätestens vor einem Feature-Update von Win 10.

Genauso würde ich solche Boot-/Installationsversuche nicht ohne USB-Tastatur und USB-Maus durchführen (oder, falls vorhanden, mit der Originaltastatur). Bei einigen meiner Tablets lässt sich per Touch noch nicht einmal das BIOS und/oder das Bootmenü bedienen.

Wass heisst denn deutlich älter? Was für ein Tablet ist das?

Mein Dell 7140 ist von Ende 2014, das Surface Pro 2, auf dem ich auch schonmal Linux von USB gebootet hatte, von Ende 2013. Meinem 32-Bit UEFI Asus Vivotab Note 8 von Anfang 2014 habe ich Linux noch nie angetan, da haben mir diverse Berichte im Netz genügt, in denen die Tester nie über einen Bootbarkeitsstudie hinaus gekommen und sich königlich über eine Shell gefreut haben.

Ähnlich erging es mir mit einem nicht touch fähigen Netbook von 2009. Da weckt selbst ein Mint 19 (mit allen Updates von heute) den Bildschirm nicht wieder auf, wenn es ihn selber beim zuklappen des Displays schlafen legt. Tolle Erfindung,  man muss es also, wie vieles andere auch, wieder irgendwo umkonfigurieren. Dabei ist das "Problem" mit dem alten Grafikchipsatz unter Linux seit vielen Jahren bekannt.

Beim Dell Venue 11 Pro 7140 war ich eher erstaunt, dass ich bei Win 10 keinen Treiber nachinstallieren musste.



Munro22983 schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht NUR um mehr Performance.  Dass das Gerät durch Linux nicht schneller wird, ist mir klar


Je  nach Gerät und vorheriger Windows-Konfiguration kann einem  Linux durchaus schneller vorkommen. Ich kenne kein Linux, das standardmäßig einen  Live-Virenscanner mitbringt, eine vollständige Dateiindizierung gibt es  dort auch nur selten als Standard, sich selber  compilierende/optimierende Systeme gibt es auch nur bei den wenigsten  Distributionen.

Alles drei zusammen hat bei mir mehr wie einmal  auf einem langsamen Tablet unter Windows 8.1 oder WIn 10 dazu geführt,  dass es unbedienbar wurde bis ich die, aus meiner Sicht nutzlen, Sachen  deaktiviert hatte.


----------



## INU.ID (11. August 2018)

*AW: Alternatives Betriebssytem für Windows-Tablet?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wass heisst denn deutlich älter? Was für ein Tablet ist das?


Ein "Hanvon B10" aus 2010.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. August 2018)

*AW: Alternatives Betriebssytem für Windows-Tablet?*



Munro22983 schrieb:


> habe für kleine, mobile Zwecke das ASUS Transformer Windows 10 Tablet.
> Da mir das dann doch mit Windows manchmal etwas träge und überladen vorkommt, würde mich interessieren ob darauf z.B. eine Linux Distribution installiert werden kann. Sie sollte natürlich auch Touchscreen, etc. unterstützen.


Du weißt hoffentlich, das so ein tablet kein rechenmonster ist.
Also, untersuche erstmal die win10-installation. Da kann im prinzip alles deinstalliert werden, was asus so an zusatzprogrammen drauf gespielt hat, auch ggf. den antivirus! (der frisst besonders viel leistung und der windows-defender tuts auch) Außerdem solltest du den autostart überprüfen (bei win 10 über den taskmanager). Dort müssen nur programme gestartet werden, die für die anzeige und die eingabe verantwortlich sind. Wenn du dir dann noch mehr zu traust, kannst du auch noch die gestarteten dienste und die aufgabenplanung überprüfen. Bei meinem dell venue 8 pro hat dieses prozedere übrigens wunder vollbracht. Ich kann jetzt auf dem atom-prozessor sogar meine alten spiele bis hin zu halo, elite force 2 und unreal 2 spielen.
Solte dir das tablet danach aber noch nicht schnell genug sein, kannst du ja immer noch linux oder android (gibt es als x86 und x64) drauf spielen.


----------

